# Spitfire Sisters



## Timppa (Jun 18, 2017)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ez81N-YFGtM_

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 18, 2017)

If I remember correctly they were also often responsible for ferrying flyable aircraft back to repair depots from active fields. Which on more than one occasion resulted in death and injury when a flyable aircraft turned out not to be so flyable.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2017)

Good video!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2017)

Excellent...


----------

